# Pôle Emploi, Microentreprise and Tax Incentives



## Philip63

I have been registered with Pôle Emploi now for some time and have been receiving RSA as I have been networking and acting as a board advisor on an equity basis. Been a stressful year to say the least... 

FINALLY these roles are turning into paid roles (I had a one year contingency arrangement on each) with some more upside likely.

Basically each will pay about 2500€ a month-- one beginning now and another in 3 months plus some consulting fees. 

So a couple of questions to make sure I am reading/understanding correctly... 

1) I know there are reduced charges and/or some benefits for creating a company for the first year if you are coming off of Pôle Emploi. Is that still the case? 

2) If my income (profession libérale) exceeds the maximum amount permitted of 72.300€ (pro-rata in year 1 or in year 2 the full 72.300€) two years in a row I would lose the status. Is that correct? 

3) What happens with the taxation of any amount that exceeds the limits before changing the business status to a régime individuelle? 

Thank you!


----------



## BackinFrance

Philip63 said:


> I have been registered with Pôle Emploi now for some time and have been receiving RSA as I have been networking and acting as a board advisor on an equity basis. Been a stressful year to say the least...
> 
> FINALLY these roles are turning into paid roles (I had a one year contingency arrangement on each) with some more upside likely.
> 
> Basically each will pay about 2500€ a month-- one beginning now and another in 3 months plus some consulting fees.
> 
> So a couple of questions to make sure I am reading/understanding correctly...
> 
> 1) I know there are reduced charges and/or some benefits for creating a company for the first year if you are coming off of Pôle Emploi. Is that still the case?
> 
> 2) If my income (profession libérale) exceeds the maximum amount permitted of 72.300€ (pro-rata in year 1 or in year 2 the full 72.300€) two years in a row I would lose the status. Is that correct?
> 
> 3) What happens with the taxation of any amount that exceeds the limits before changing the business status to a régime individuelle?
> 
> Thank you!


There are elections as from Sunday, first the 2 rounds of the Ptesidential election, followed by the Legislative elections. I guess it will depend on the outcome.


----------



## Philip63

BackinFrance said:


> There are elections as from Sunday, first the 2 rounds of the Ptesidential election, followed by the Legislative elections. I guess it will depend on the outcome.


I am aware of that but today?


----------



## BackinFrance

Philip63 said:


> I am aware of that but today?


That seems to me to be very hypothetical?


----------



## EuroTrash

Quelles conséquences pour un micro-entrepreneur qui dépasse les seuils de CA ?


Le statut de micro-entrepreneur s'applique tant que son chiffre d'affaires annuel (effectivement encaissé au cours de l'année civile) ne dépasse pas les seuils du régime fiscal de la micro-entreprise. Lors de sa déclaration d'activité, le micro-entrepreneur a créé une entreprise individuelle ...




entreprendre.service-public.fr




explains what happens when you exceed the threshold.
Presumably you are aware that once you exceed the TVA threshold which I believe is around 32k, then micro entrepreneurs must start applying TVA like any other business.


----------



## Philip63

BackinFrance said:


> That seems to me to be very hypothetical?


I would say that your comment is hypothetical.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to contact your local CCI (Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie). They are generally the best source for information about start up tax and benefit advantages. You mention that you are a profession liberale - in which case you may want to contact the appropriate group for your metier, where they can advise you regarding the line of work you are practicing in.

Start here: https://www.cci.fr/ and take a look at the first item on the menu line, Ressources et documentations or locate the CCI for your departement.


----------



## Philip63

Thanks Bev. You are such an incredible resource. Much appreciated.


----------

